# ECS Stage 5 BBK vs. STOPTECH 328mm BBK



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

So for my 2007 A3:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Braking/ECS_Stage_5/ES7370/

vs. 

http://shop.achtuning.com/StopTech-83-892-4300-328mm-4-Piston-Front-Big-Brake-Kit-Audi-A320t-32.aspx

So they are the same price...trying to decide b/t the two. Anyone have either kit?? can you make some recommendations...comments? I'm not tracking, so this is basically for spirited driving...and not to mention how sweet they look. 

also if i don't upgrade the rears, will my braking be unbalanced/biased...whatever you call it? 

thanks!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

For the driving you describe, you do not need either.

I would go with the stoptech. Nothing against ECS but, they do not say how they ensure the proper proportioning.

http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/tech_white_papers.shtml


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

gehr said:


> X2


yeah, now thinking of going with solid new pads, lines and a fluid upgrade. any favorites??

for my needs. i really don't need such a HUGE upgrade with the BBK's. :screwy: 
they are damm sexy though! :laugh:

any i'll save some $$ for :grinsanta:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

gehr said:


> Hawk HPS pads
> ATE super blue fluid
> Zimmermann or Brembo plain rotors
> 
> :thumbup:  FTW


sweet. that setup sounds goood. how about getting new steel lines? you think that's a justified purchase?


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

one more thing...about how many miles should rotors last for a non-tracking car?

i'm at 44K and i'm going to replace the pads all around... wonder if i should just do the rotors as well?
or will they last another 20-30K miles??

of course the best way is to have someone (i trust) look at the wear on the rotors, but figured i'd ask here. thanks!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

eddiefury said:


> one more thing...about how many miles should rotors last for a non-tracking car?
> 
> i'm at 44K and i'm going to replace the pads all around... wonder if i should just do the rotors as well?
> or will they last another 20-30K miles??
> ...


That is a question that no one can answer... rotor life depends on friction compound, metalurgy of the disk, usage, and wear thickness.
Generally ~50k on a disk is normally the end of their life, but that is an extreme general statement.


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm at 56k on the stock A3 brakes and definitely need both new rotors and pads.


----------



## PauloLaux(PC) (Aug 26, 2008)

Eddie, 

I have a MK4 GTI and i run in track with my car and others GTI's. 

I run with these brake setup until today: 

- ECS Stage 2: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Braking/ECS_Stage_2/ 
- ECS Stage 3: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Braking/ECS_Stage_3/ 
- ECS Stage 5: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Braking/ECS_Stage_5/ 

For your use i recommend the ECS Stage 3... 

You don't need 6 pistons and big rotors (358mm is very big). 
And remember: The ECS Stage5 only fits in 18"wheels, not a OEM 17" wheels. 

Today my brake setup is a Wilwood 6 pistons with MK4 R32 rotors (334x32mm) and i use 17" wheels with 3mm spacers. This brakes are very good! 

So, save $ and buy the correct brake kit for your necessity. 

TIP: Stoptech brakes are better them ECS kits... 

Sorry for bad english, but i'm brazilian, ok? :laugh: 

Good lucky!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

^ Thanks man for the info!
i might just now go with new Hawk HPS pads all around and Steel Lines...(less hassle AND LOTS CHEAPER!)

do you all think it's worth upgrading to steel lines?? is there any different maintenance/things to look out for with them?? thanks!:beer:


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

At 44k the stock lines are probably fine. There is no harm in replacing them with OEM replacements or DOT approved braided ones.


----------

